# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Dịch vụ cắt kim loại trên máy plasma - oxy/gas CNC.

## haianhelectric

Hiện em thấy nhiều người DIY máy CNC mà không thấy ai gia công cắt gọt phần thô, em xung phong vậy. Em nhận cắt plasma cnc độ dày 10mm trở xuống và Oxy/gas cnc độ dày 40mm ( cái này máy em nó chỉ chịu được trọng lường và khoảng cách trục Z có vậy), ngoài ra em nhận làm tủ điện và nhiều lĩnh vực khác nữa...
*Liên hệ:  Việt Anh - 091.320.9856; Email: haianhelectric@ gmail.com, em ở Hà Nội nha.*
Thông tin cụ thể:
 Công ty TNHH xây lắp và TM Hải Anh.
 Văn phòng: Số 21, LK 10, KĐT Xa La, Phường Phúc La, Hà Đông, Hà Nội.
 Xưởng: 97-98 Ngõ 8, Cầu Bươu, Thanh trì, Hà Nội. ( Sau tường rào KĐT Đại Thanh)

Sau đây là vài hình ảnh sản phẩm mà em đã thực hiện. ( Giá thì Siêu rẻ cho các thành viên CNCPROVN.COM)

Sản phẩm cắt plasma CNC:

----------

em chỉ hát, h-d, huyquynhbk, ngocsut, Tuan Kieu

----------


## haianhelectric

Cắt Oxy/gas:

----------

huyquynhbk, kimtan, solero, unitec

----------


## unitec

ủng hộ anh, em cũng muốn thêm chuyên mục, Bốc thuốc chữa bệnh CNC, nếu được cho mình quản lý mục này hi

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Nam CNC

các bác ngoài ấy sướng nhé, có đại ca plasma đứng ra giải quyết khung rồi , chứ ai đó khum khum cắt gió đá bằng con rùa mà G7 thì chóng mặt lắm.

@Unitec bác đề xuất với admin xem , biết đâu có chuyên mục chữa bệnh "nam khoa" cho cnc hehehe.

----------

anhcos

----------


## huyquynhbk

Chúc mừng bác Haianhelectric nhé! khi nào có việc cần cắt plasma e sẽ giới thiệu qua chỗ bác.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## haianhelectric

Lô hàng mới cắt.

----------

huyquynhbk, quangcaohoanglong

----------


## Tuấn

Hơi bị ngon đấy bác chủ ui  :Smile:  chúc mừng bác nhá  :Smile:

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## hardfarmer

Gía cắt bác tính như nào bác ơi, xem có hợp tác gì với bác được không.
Tính theo chiều dài đường cắt, giờ máy, diện tích cắt hay khối lượng?

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## haianhelectric

Đưa giá lên đây luôn khỏi mất công các Bác hỏi , rồi chê rẻ với đắt:
Giá tối thiểu :
2.400.000đ /Ca (chỉ tính riêng thời gian cắt không tính thời gian chờ)
5.000đ/ phút ( thời gian chạy thực tế)
Tính theo khối lượng gọi trực tiếp (số lượng trên 1 tấn).
Có bác gọi đến chê đắt, nói máy tự chế có hơn 200T thôi mà sao lấy đắt thế, nếu bác nói thế thì bác tự chế mà làm, lại con so với ca máy tiện có 1,2 T thôi.Xin thưa với Bác là cái máy tiện nó có làm ra được sản phẩm mà tính giá kg rẻ như cắt plasma không. Máy cắt plasma còn tiêu hao bép cắt với điện cực, có khi một ca nó làm 2 bộ mất 500K rồi, rồi chi phí tiền điện , tiền khấu hao nữa..Nếu Bác biết ai cắt rẻ hơn, chất lượng hơn cứ nói với tất cả các thành viên trên này nhé.

----------

ngocsut, Tuan Kieu

----------


## haianhelectric

Thông số cắt plasma CNC tiện cho mọi người tham khảo trước khi cắt.
- Nguồn hypertherm 45A.
- Động trục X , Y, Z đều dùng AC servo cho độ phân dải cao, vết cắt mịn, không như động cơ bước. (riêng trục Y dùng  AC servo song mã)
- Tốc độ cắt cao nhất 10.000mm/ phút.
- Độ dày vật liệu cắt từ 0.9 đến 10mm.
- Khổ cắt thực tế lớn nhất 1500 x2500mm.
- Bàn cắt trong nước chống cong vênh phôi, ít ảnh hưởng môi trường.

----------

tradacnc

----------


## imechavn

Bên bác cắt được thép dầy 6-10mm các lỗ có đường kính khoảng 10mm không bác?

----------


## haianhelectric

Cắt thép 20mm bằng plasma cnc nhé.

Và hoa văn trang trí, lan can cầu, chi tiết máy...

----------


## haianhelectric

Tiếp...

----------


## hungvu1991

Thông tin cụ thể:
Công ty TNHH xây lắp và TM Hải Anh.
Văn phòng: Số 21, LK 10, KĐT Xa La, Phường Phúc La, Hà Đông, Hà Nội.
Xưởng: 97-98 Ngõ 8, Cầu Bươu, Thanh trì, Hà Nội. ( Sau tường rào KĐT Đại Thanh)

Sau đây là vài hình ảnh sản phẩm mà em đã thực hiện. ( Giá thì Siêu rẻ cho các thành viên CNCPROVN.COM)


Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/32...#ixzz3xxyDwKyz

----------


## Himd

đánh cái dấu có khi cần

----------


## vanchien0714

Em có Con Máy Plasma rất lâu chưa sử dụng, bác nào cho em xin đơn hàng cắt để luyện tay nghề với ạ...
Em cám ơn các bác!
SĐT : 0978 126 029

----------

ngocsut

----------


## vuonglamnshd

dịch vụ tốt

----------


## haianhelectric

Đây là email: haianhelectric@gmail.com - ĐT: 0913209856.

----------


## haianhelectric

up tiếp cho đỡ quên.

----------


## haianhelectric

tiếp tục up..

----------


## haianhelectric

file trên 5m không úp được, phải từng cái một..

----------


## mylove299

ở sg có bác nào cắt không nhỉ. e dựng máy mà bí ko tìm đc chỗ cắt.

----------


## blacksky2411

> ở sg có bác nào cắt không nhỉ. e dựng máy mà bí ko tìm đc chỗ cắt.


Tháng sau chạy qua anh cắt cho, đang lên máy.

----------


## haianhelectric

Vài sản phẩm của thành viên diễn đàn, cảm ơn mọi người đã ủng hộ.

----------


## haianhelectric

cắt mặt bích .

----------


## haianhelectric

Lâu lắm mới nhận cắt thể loại này, dày 12mm, rẻ quá tý thì móm.

----------


## haianhelectric

Dịch vụ cắt Laser fiber- Plasma- Oxy/gas CNC tại HN. Việt Anh: 0913209856

----------


## haianhelectric

Dịch vụ cắt Laser fiber- Plasma- Oxy/gas CNC tại HN. Việt Anh: 0913209856

----------


## hoctap256

em có 72 cái hình tròn D180mm dầy 5mm có 4 lỗ  D6.5mm  
bác tính giá luôn cho em được ko  :Smile:

----------


## haianhelectric

lâu lâu đưa lên cho đỡ nhớ:

----------


## haianhelectric

> em có 72 cái hình tròn D180mm dầy 5mm có 4 lỗ  D6.5mm  
> bác tính giá luôn cho em được ko


Lâu không vào không biết bác hỏi đặt hàng, thông cảm nhé, có gì alo trực tiếp cho mình.

----------


## len_ken

Vừa mail nhờ anh cắt hộ ít đồ ở file HANDLEBAR.dwg anh ạ . anh xem rồi mail lại cho em với nhé

----------

